# fusefs-wdfs



## klllw (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello. Earlier on FreeBSD 9 I used this utility /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-wdfs  to connect to a Yandex disk (for synchronization directory), but now I have FreeBSD 11.3 and this utility is not in the ports, how can I install and use it in this version OS?
I used like that:


```
cd /usr/ports/sysutils/fusefs-wdfs/
make install clean
wdfs https://webdav.yandex.ru /mnt/yandex.disk -o accept_sslcert,username=user@yandex.ru,password=password
```


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

klllw said:


> how can I install and use it in this version OS?


All versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree. There is no difference between FreeBSD 11 and 12 for example. This port sysutils/fusefs-wdfs was removed in February 2019 because upstream abandoned the project.






						FreeBSD Mail Archives
					






					docs.freebsd.org


----------



## klllw (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> All versions of FreeBSD use the exact same ports tree. There is no difference between FreeBSD 11 and 12 for example. This port sysutils/fusefs-wdfs was removed in February 2019 because upstream abandoned the project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And how do I do synchronization now with cloud(yandex disk or google drive or mega)?


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 1, 2020)

Try net/rclone, supported cloud storages:





						Rclone
					

Rclone syncs your files to cloud storage: Google Drive, S3, Swift, Dropbox, Google Cloud Storage, Azure, Box and many more.




					rclone.org


----------



## klllw (Apr 1, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Try net/rclone, supported cloud storages:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did not find information how to connect it with Yandex disk


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2020)

The link is right there, at the bottom of the first part of the list, between WebDAV and "The local filesystem". 






						Yandex
					

Yandex Disk




					rclone.org


----------



## klllw (Apr 1, 2020)

SirDice said:


> The link is right there, at the bottom of the first part of the list, between WebDAV and "The local filesystem".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, I have some problem:


```
# rclone config
2020/04/01 17:56:41 NOTICE: Config file "/root/.config/rclone/rclone.conf" not found - using defaults
No remotes found - make a new one
n) New remote
s) Set configuration password
q) Quit config
n/s/q> n
name> remote
Type of storage to configure.
Enter a string value. Press Enter for the default ("").
Choose a number from below, or type in your own value
1 / 1Fichier
   \ "fichier"
2 / Alias for an existing remote
   \ "alias"
3 / Amazon Drive
   \ "amazon cloud drive"
4 / Amazon S3 Compliant Storage Provider (AWS, Alibaba, Ceph, Digital Ocean, Dreamhost, IBM COS, Minio, etc)
   \ "s3"
5 / Backblaze B2
   \ "b2"
6 / Box
   \ "box"
7 / Cache a remote
   \ "cache"
8 / Citrix Sharefile
   \ "sharefile"
9 / Dropbox
   \ "dropbox"
10 / Encrypt/Decrypt a remote
   \ "crypt"
11 / FTP Connection
   \ "ftp"
12 / Google Cloud Storage (this is not Google Drive)
   \ "google cloud storage"
13 / Google Drive
   \ "drive"
14 / Google Photos
   \ "google photos"
15 / Hubic
   \ "hubic"
16 / JottaCloud
   \ "jottacloud"
17 / Koofr
   \ "koofr"
18 / Local Disk
   \ "local"
19 / Mail.ru Cloud
   \ "mailru"
20 / Mega
   \ "mega"
21 / Microsoft Azure Blob Storage
   \ "azureblob"
22 / Microsoft OneDrive
   \ "onedrive"
23 / OpenDrive
   \ "opendrive"
24 / Openstack Swift (Rackspace Cloud Files, Memset Memstore, OVH)
   \ "swift"
25 / Pcloud
   \ "pcloud"
26 / Put.io
   \ "putio"
27 / QingCloud Object Storage
   \ "qingstor"
28 / SSH/SFTP Connection
   \ "sftp"
29 / Transparently chunk/split large files
   \ "chunker"
30 / Union merges the contents of several remotes
   \ "union"
31 / Webdav
   \ "webdav"
32 / Yandex Disk
   \ "yandex"
33 / http Connection
   \ "http"
34 / premiumize.me
   \ "premiumizeme"
Storage> yandex
** See help for yandex backend at: https://rclone.org/yandex/ **

Yandex Client Id
Leave blank normally.
Enter a string value. Press Enter for the default ("").
client_id>
Yandex Client Secret
Leave blank normally.
Enter a string value. Press Enter for the default ("").
client_secret>
Edit advanced config? (y/n)
y) Yes
n) No
y/n> y
Remove existing public link to file/folder with link command rather than creating.
Default is false, meaning link command will create or retrieve public link.
Enter a boolean value (true or false). Press Enter for the default ("false").
unlink>
Remote config
Use auto config?
* Say Y if not sure
* Say N if you are working on a remote or headless machine
y) Yes
n) No
y/n> y
If your browser doesn't open automatically go to the following link: http://127.0.0.1:53682/auth?state=dgUjBBkzuKTlYqkoWe3Vuw
Log in and authorize rclone for access
Waiting for code...
```

How I can do it: "go to the following link" in console? I don`t have desktop in FreeBSD


----------



## T-Daemon (Apr 1, 2020)

Try www/lynx or www/elinks.


----------



## klllw (Apr 1, 2020)

Failed to learn how to mount and synchronize with these utilities with Yandex drive


----------

